# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Thirteen - Prokofiev's Symphony No. 6



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part Thirteen - Prokofiev's _Symphony No. 6_



















In 1945, Prokofiev had an accident, a fall caused by a heart attack, resulting in a brain concussion. He later suffered a stroke and would be plagued with ill health for the remaining eight years of his life. Prokofiev was no longer able to conduct, and composing became increasingly difficult. He did, however, manage to continue working until his death, and began working on the Symphony No. 6 not long after the accident. The work was actually sketched out in the summer of 1945, but other projects demanded the composer's time, and the symphony was not orchestrated until two years later. The work shares an opus number with Beethoven's last piano sonata, and Prokofiev, profoundly influenced by Beethoven and specifically by the Op. 111 sonata, is said to have considered dedicating this symphony to Beethoven. The Symphony No. 6, though, owes more to Prokofiev's earlier symphonies than to Beethoven; it is especially close to the composer's own Fifth Symphony. The two works are almost identical in instrumentation, and are similar in texture and character.

The Symphony No. 6 is a work in three movements, instead of the usual four. The form suggests the pre-Classical sinfonia, a work with two fast outer movements and a slow middle one. The symphony begins with an Allegro moderato movement in sonata-allegro form. For an opening movement however, it is a little grim, with nostalgic themes and a recurring funeral procession. Nonetheless, the lyricism that one associates with some of Prokofiev's music is still present. The second movement is a Largo, and the mood of the opening movement is maintained through dark timbres, solemn thematic material, and subdued dynamics. In the third movement, a quick Vivace, the work brightens considerably as Prokofiev uses dance rhythms and a march to invigorate the final themes. Themes from the opening movement return recontextualized in a coda as the work draws to its conclusion. The composer himself commented on the austerity of the first movement and on the similarities between the third movement of this work and the style of the Symphony No. 5.

In 1948, the Central Commission of the Communist Party condemned of most of the leading Soviet composers, accusing them of decadence. Prokofiev, however, was lucky: due to his ill health and to his lack of involvement in any official organizations, he suffered less than his colleagues. Though the Symphony No. 6 was not among those singled out for condemnation in 1948, he was hardly in favor with the Party. Ten years later, however, Prokofiev was "posthumously vindicated," and his favorable evaluation restored.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

What do you guys think of this symphony? For me, it's one of Prokofiev's best, but also one of the great 20th Century symphonies.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I like it a lot; it gives me shivers. There's a passage late in the development section of the first movement where the horns make some of the most terrifying scary sounds in the whole symphonic literature. It's like the KGB is coming to get you!
It's at 8:50 in this recording.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes, great work. I do think it is probably Prokofiev's best symphony. I have a particular affinity for the Leinsdorf recording but there are a few other good ones.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Great piece...certainly one of Prokofiev's best (5,6,3)....heavy duty all the way...
I have several favorites:
Mravinsky/LenPO (Praga 5/67)
Ormandy/PhilaOrch
Rozh'sky/Moscow RadIoSO

Prok 6 was a Mravinsky favorite and he brings much power and drama throughout...Ormandy and Philadelphia provide polished performance and splendid ensemble...Rozh'sky's is pretty raw throughout...lots of bite and edge from the brass...plenty of drama, but lacks the lyricism of Mravinsky or Ormandy...but the outright rawness is very effective...
Jarvi/RSNO on Chandos is good, also...beautifully recorded...well-played overall...for me, lacks the passion and outright power of the Russians...RSNO brass and woodwinds are good, but the strings simply don't compare with those of Leningrad or Philadelphia...


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Love it! It's a great symphony, and sadly performed less often than it deserves.

There are many superb recordings of Prokofiev's Sixth: Mravinsky, Ormandy, Järvi, Gergiev, Oramo, Litton, just to name a few; all of these are highly recommendable.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Knorf said:


> Love it! It's a great symphony, and sadly performed less often than it deserves.
> 
> There are any superb recordings of Prokofiev's Sixth: Mravinsky, Ormandy, Järvi, Gergiev, Oramo, Litton, just to name a few; all of these are highly recommendable.


I heard Oramo conduct Prokofiev 6 live with BSO a few years back...very excellent!! The associate principal 2ble reed players played principal...sounded great...


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Knorf said:


> Love it! It's a great symphony, and sadly performed less often than it deserves.
> 
> There are any superb recordings of Prokofiev's Sixth: Mravinsky, Ormandy, Järvi, Gergiev, Oramo, Litton, just to name a few; all of these are highly recommendable.


For my own list, I'd add Rozhdestvensky. He was always a reliable Prokofiev conductor.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_Great piece...certainly one of Prokofiev's best (5,6,3)....heavy duty all the way...
I have several favorites:
Mravinsky/LenPO (Praga 5/67)
Ormandy/PhilaOrch
Rozh'sky/Moscow RadIoSO

Prok 6 was a Mravinsky favorite and he brings much power and drama throughout...Ormandy and Philadelphia provide polished performance and splendid ensemble...Rozh'sky's is pretty raw throughout...lots of bite and edge from the brass...plenty of drama, but lacks the lyricism of Mravinsky or Ormandy...but the outright rawness is very effective...Jarvi/RSNO on Chandos is good, also...beautifully recorded...well-played overall...for me, lacks the passion and outright power of the Russians...RSNO brass and woodwinds are good, but the strings simply don't compare with those of Leningrad or Philadelphia..._

I agree with everything you say and your selections with one exception: heavy duty all the way. The final movement was meant to be a paean to the possibility of peace, reconstruction and better life after the war. In other words optimism. There is a rare humanity from Prokofiev's pen entrenched in the finale.

I too find Mravinsky (1958) and Ormandy the best interpreters and recordings. The notes on Mravinsky's Russian Treasure recording tell you everything you need to know about the music.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

It is amazing that the last three symphonies of Prokofiev are all brilliant but they are so different. #5 may be the most popular with its (retreat to) Romantism, while #7's seeming simplicity and efficiency is simply amazing; but I think #6 is the most fantastic, with beauty, charisma, melancholy, hysteria and optimism all blended into one work.

There are many great #6 recordings, but I'd like to single out Mravinsky's for its ruthlessness and razor-sharp efficiency. There are at least 7 Mravinsky recordings that survived but unfortunately most are difficult to get hold of. The 1958 (BMG, Multisonic, Profil etc.) and the 1967 (Praga etc.) are probably the easier to hunt down.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A real sleeper of a recording is the one Leonard Slatkin did in St. Louis on RCA. Superbly played and recorded and quite dramatically conductor.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Prokofiev's masterpiece? Probably.....


----------

